# Cleaning plant leaves..



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

In my new set up I have noticed brown algae slowly appearing on the leaves of my amazon swords.

What is the best way to remove this from the leaves as putting my hand in and rubbing them isnt exactly making me feel comfortable?!!!









P.S. My nitrates are at 20 ppm. Ammonia 0.1 Nitrite 0


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I have that stuff too, i had it ages ago so i turned the lights off for 3 days, it seemed to work because the algae died and the plants were fine, so i just wiped it off. If the leaves are really bad just cut them off.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The actions you can take depends on the type of algae you 've got.For me the best is to add some algae eaters!!!I have try with my P's succesfully,several plecos,SAE,Gyrinocheilus Aimonieri,Otocinclus Affinis and Mariae!They are the best!!!


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for both your replies! I'd like to add the Otocinclus Affinis but have had trouble locating one in my lfs!

Since posting this question I have read that this is the usual algae that appears when setting up a new tank. I'm cleaning it off the glass everyday and it is slowly disappearing off the leaves....plus the worst affected leaves have now been cut off!


----------

